# need workers



## joshperdew (Jun 18, 2012)

i have a 22,000sq tpo job and need more people with or without expiriance i will train you job start tomarrow morning i offer competitive pay i pay hotel and lunch i need 15 more guys on this job i can be contacted at 832-433-3500 names josh perdew with 5 star roofing
i only need laborers this job has no tear off but i need people to roll out membrane and use of screw gun


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

tomorrow morning? LOL. 

Good luck with that. I'll fly down for $100 an hour I have a hand leister  but I probably need some training.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

IN Houston? On a TPO? No less then $150 an hour for me, I'll also provide my own welder.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Awww heck, now my price went up to $149.99. I didn't know there were any high ballers in here.


----------



## Billy Luttrell (May 3, 2010)

149.98/hour and I will bring 2 red dragon field torches, 1 red dragon detail torch, a patch kettle, a few buckets and mops. That hourly wage does not include propane.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Billy I never put down tpo with a torch before


----------



## Billy Luttrell (May 3, 2010)

Grumpy said:


> Billy I never put down tpo with a torch before



never said anything about installing the tpo, just how much an hour i want and what i will bring...:whistling::thumbup:


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

fleece back!


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> Billy I never put down tpo with a torch before


Oh its the best way to install a TPO roof. Your really missing out if you haven't tried it. Give it a go on your next project. I hear that it's best to lay the entire job then torch the seams while you are walking them to compress the material.:yes:


I don't want to actually work on the project but I will supervise the installation of the torch down TPO....From a distance. I promise I will call the fire department when necessary.

I will do this for free! I can start tomorrow but you will need to pay the round trip airfare. I'll cover my own motel and meals. I will substitute the experiance for my wages.


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

1985gt said:


> fleece back!


Billy,

GT just called you a Fleece Back. 

You look like a hairy guy but this kind of insult should not go unpunsihed.


----------



## Billy Luttrell (May 3, 2010)

LCG said:


> Billy,
> 
> GT just called you a Fleece Back.
> 
> You look like a hairy guy but this kind of insult should not go unpunsihed.



FEAR THE BEARD !!!!!!

Have trowel, will work for beer.....

You gotta do TPO like derbi gum...but instead of permastic, you use bull, when you come back to heat weld the seams....use a field torch and walk the bleed out....goes on like butter...leave the probe in the truck...

FULLY ADHERED TPO YALL!!!!:jester::whistling:


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

We butchered this guy's thread. And to be honest I wouldn't have started the shenanigans if his first post in the forum hadn't been so absurd.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

You say butchered I say added entertainment value. 

At least his first post wasn't "Call XXX roofing for all your roofing needs!"

Never understood advertisements for roofing companies on a roofing forum.

No offense to the beard! I just don't think it would adhere very well to hot, maybe low rise foam.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

$100 per hour and I can hang out,,,give some input every now and then.I will need lunch and my very own "Umbrella Girl".As far as the post is concerned,,,who cares.

Who really is serious when asking for 15 rollers to start in the a.m ?????,,Besides companies who win a big commercial job such as this one tend to have better planning and coordination than posting a last ditch effort add on a forum @ 11:42 a.m ?


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Roofmaster417 said:


> $100 per hour and I can hang out,,,give some input every now and then.I will need lunch and my very own "Umbrella Girl".


What a premadona. :laughing:



Roofmaster417 said:


> Who really is serious when asking for 15 rollers to start in the a.m ?????,,Besides companies who win a big commercial job such as this one tend to have better planning and coordination than posting a last ditch effort add on a forum @ 11:42 a.m ?


:thumbup:


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

1985gt said:


> You say butchered I say added entertainment value.
> 
> At least his first post wasn't "Call XXX roofing for all your roofing needs!"
> 
> ...


If a link is provided, then it's for SEO.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Roofmaster417 said:


> $100 per hour and I can hang out,,,give some input every now and then.I will need lunch and my very own "Umbrella Girl".As far as the post is concerned,,,who cares.
> 
> Who really is serious when asking for 15 rollers to start in the a.m ?????,,Besides companies who win a big commercial job such as this one tend to have better planning and coordination than posting a last ditch effort add on a forum @ 11:42 a.m ?


My guess is a bad storm just hit houston and this guy sold the job of his career. I can't say I would have walked away either. LOL As I thinka bout it, I'd have done the same thing as this guy had a sold a 20,000 square job. I'd want at least 20 men on that job I think, and I only have 5 now. 

Over the years I have been collecting roofers names and numbers and email addresses for a situation like this. I can send out a few hundred emails to local guys. The situation hasn't come up yet though  

It's ok, when they finish the roof, they can come back to the first section and fix all the mistakes you'll inevitably get when starting out any new crew.


----------

